# My Wy Deer is back



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

My Wyoming buck is finally home


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good looking deer and mount.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Very, Very, Nice.........

General Area or Limited entry??????


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice. I like the little stickers he has. Looks great! :O||:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Handsome buck


----------



## JHas (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a nice one I tell ya!!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Buck of a lifetime!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice looking buck!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

great buck!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm surprised this hasn't been asked yet, but who did your mount? (If you don't mind mentioning)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice buck and a great mounting job!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

General area in central WY. (leftover tags were available even until the hunt was over)
Hopefully it isn't all down hill from here but we'll see. Going back this year even with the rough winter.

Svmoose,
Brian Richards did it for me, not sure what his Business name is but I can get his cell number to those who want it. He asked if he could put it in the Hunt Expo next Feb for the Taxidermy contests. So if he still wants to take it down there come Feb, the buck will be down there for those to look at.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The other deer my brother got. They were together when we shot them.


----------

